
Ask HN: What are you reading this weekend? - nahcub
Whether it&#x27;s a new book, a magazine, or something long-form online, what have you been reading this weekend?
======
Rzor
Steps to an Ecology of Mind - Gregory Bateson.

I found it by reading the Wikipedia's article on map-territory relation, which
I came to know by reading a blog post about Cyberpunk on RibbonFarm. I'm
having a blast. The book is a collection of essays in many matters, including
anthropology, biology, psychology and others.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Map–territory_relation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Map–territory_relation)
[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2016/10/27/the-cyberpunk-
sensibili...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2016/10/27/the-cyberpunk-sensibility/)

------
kkoppenhaver
The Year Without Pants - Wordpress.com and the future of work - Scott Berkun

[https://www.amazon.com/Year-Without-Pants-WordPress-com-
Futu...](https://www.amazon.com/Year-Without-Pants-WordPress-com-
Future/dp/1118660633/)

------
playing_colours
Just finished Dune by Frank Herbert. Now I need to decide if I should go on
with the next books in the original Dune series.

~~~
Jtsummers
My personal recommendation, if you like the first, is to at least read the
next two ( _Dune Messiah_ and _Children of Dune_ ). If you're still liking the
series, finish the next three (the tone does change with _God Emperor_ and
again with the last two).

It should be noted, the first three books form a trilogy. The fourth book is a
bridge to what was intended to be a second trilogy. Herbert finished the first
two in it (books five and six). His son (with Kevin J. Anderson) wrote several
prequel trilogies (I did not enjoy, YMMV, read at least one of them if you've
made it this far to determine if you'll continue, quick reads), and eventually
concluded the original series with two additional novels (I haven't read them,
I was turned off by the style of the first prequel trilogy and haven't
returned to it).

------
kj01a
Foundation by Isaac Asimov

Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe

Meditations by Marcus Aurelius

A few different sections in the D&D 5ed DMG and PHB

A couple of comic books.

------
mbrock
J.G. Ballard's _Drowned World_ and Hakim Bey's _Temporary Autonomous Zones_.

------
mindcrime
_Towers of Midnight_ \- book 13 of Robert Jordan's "The Wheel of Time" series.

------
cottonseed
Just finished Last Days by Brian Evenson and started An Everyone Culture by
Kegan and Lahey.

------
partisan
The Three Body Problem by Liu Cixin

------
Lordarminius
The Most Important Thing by Howard Marks

Ghost Wars by Steve Coll

Power by Jeffrey Pfeffer

------
Tomte
Michael Freeman - The Photographer's Eye

------
jsonau
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

------
MaysonL
_The Obelisk Gate_ by Nora K Jemisin.

------
facorreia
The Ghost Brigades by John Scalzi.

------
hxnjxn
Superintelligence by Nick Bostrom

------
guilhas
Animal Farm by George Orwell

------
bbcbasic
Peppa pig!

------
ely-s
Life Work by Donald Hall

